# Bought a Judge today.



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

My new Judge. I just got it from a budy of mine for $300. Shot it at the range today also. It is a blast to shoot.









------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
Looks like the front sight is missing its "glow pipe."
Or is it just the angle of the photo?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smt023

Steve: all the Judges I've seen have had red glow sticks, so I'm guessing it just blended in with the background.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah it's still there, you just have to zoom in on the image to see it, and even then the camo-effect is quite efficient


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> Looks like the front sight is missing its "glow pipe."
> Or is it just the angle of the photo?


It's there. It just blends in very well with the background.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------

